# Timpani range



## janxharris

Although a large 32 inch timpani can handle the C below the bass clef, is it the case that such an instrument is pretty rarely owned and I would be advised not to include such a low note in my orchestral score?

Cheers.


----------



## Pugg

janxharris said:


> Although a large 32 inch timpani can handle the C below the bass clef, is it the case that such an instrument is pretty rarely owned and I would be advised not to include such a low note in my orchestral score?
> 
> Cheers.


Who gave you that advice?


----------



## Delicious Manager

janxharris said:


> Although a large 32 inch timpani can handle the C below the bass clef, is it the case that such an instrument is pretty rarely owned and I would be advised not to include such a low note in my orchestral score?
> 
> Cheers.


The advice is sound. A 32" timpano (for that is the singular term of the plural 'timpani') can comfortably be tuned down to the D under the first ledger line under the bass stave. Below that, although possible, the notes will be come less clear and of an inferior sound quality owning to the looseness of the drum head required to reach that low pitch. best avoided unless you're after a particularly 'flabby' effect.


----------



## janxharris

Pugg said:


> Who gave you that advice?


Hi Pogg - a conductor advised me not to score for such a low note.


----------



## janxharris

Delicious Manager said:


> The advice is sound. A 32" timpano (for that is the singular term of the plural 'timpani') can comfortably be tuned down to the D under the first ledger line under the bass stave. Below that, although possible, the notes will be come less clear and of an inferior sound quality owning to the looseness of the drum head required to reach that low pitch. best avoided unless you're after a particularly 'flabby' effect.


Thanks for this Delicious Manager.

What about this on wikipedia:









Actually - it does specify 33 inch rather than 32...my bad.


----------

